# Lake County Ohio - what can I find?



## sebshrooms (May 4, 2018)

Hello all, I'm totally new to this forum and mushroom hunting in general. I've been doing a lot of reading and thought maybe I'd take my dog with me to go searching around since it has been warmer and raining, and I read that it is Morel season, but I found nothing.. I usually see some mushrooms in summertime, however I'm not sure if those are edible. I plan on checking that when they start popping. I don't have my license so I can't really drive around right now, but I do live on a lot of land with wooded areas/creeks around my backyard. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## JumboJimmy (Apr 22, 2018)

Have you had any rain lately in your area? Also are the leaves out on the trees yet? Light sandy soil areas are better than clay soils for the morels, and not sure how far North Lake County is but Good Luck!


----------

